# Mini CCO Haul



## cocolicouss (Dec 7, 2008)

Off The Radar p/g
Quick Frost p/g
Hipness (fafi) Blush
Fafi Quad #2
Blacktrack f/l
Electro l/s
Spanking Rich d/g
Brush #134
Brush #183


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice!  Love those brushes.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice Haul!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thats a great CCO haul
How much was the 183 there? they only had the 183SE at my local CCO


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Nice!  Love those brushes._

 
thanks i was thinking of you when buying the brushes hehe i was like hmm i wonder what she thinks bout these 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thats a great CCO haul
How much was the 183 there? they only had the 183SE at my local CCO_

 
yea they had a se one at this cco too but i think it was 129 but the 183 was $36.50


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 7, 2008)

^^^ Great !! You did Good!!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Great !! You did Good!!!_

 
thanks lover


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_thanks i was thinking of you when buying the brushes hehe i was like hmm i wonder what she thinks bout these _

 











  OMG, that is hilarious!  Enjoy your new brushes!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 7, 2008)

That is an awesome haul!


----------



## orkira (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrats on a great haul.
Oh my gosh they have dazzleglass at the CCO?  May I ask how much it cost you?


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orkira* 

 
_Congrats on a great haul.
Oh my gosh they have dazzleglass at the CCO?  May I ask how much it cost you?_

 
  yea they had 4 at this cco and they were $11.75


----------



## orkira (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_yea they had 4 at this cco and they were $11.75_

 
Wow you got such a good deal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks so much for letting me know.


----------



## xphoenix06 (Dec 8, 2008)

Lovely, all you ladies out there w/ CCO are Lucky! There not one in the entire state I live in!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoenix06* 

 
_Lovely, all you ladies out there w/ CCO are Lucky! There not one in the entire state I live in!_

 
aww im sorry i just discovered these this year i never knew about them before 2 months ago


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 8, 2008)

really nice haul


----------



## LilyD0m (Dec 8, 2008)

Awww...i've been wanting that Fafi Quad since FOREVER!!! 

Nice haul chica, enjoy it


----------



## n_c (Dec 8, 2008)

Lucky! Nice haul


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 8, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

That blush looks so pretty!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dimpleyy* 

 
_That blush looks so pretty!_

 
its really nice not to dark  but not to light hehe i was hoping to find the pink one from this collection too but i didn't


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 9, 2008)

awesome haul
enjoy your goodies


----------



## Skubie123 (Dec 9, 2008)

amazing,  i wish we had ccos in the uk


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 12, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 12, 2008)

great haul! i wonder if they'll get d/g at my cco? i hope so


----------



## Kimber (Dec 16, 2008)

Great brushes! Enjoy.


----------

